# It Finally Happened



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Saturday I went to look at a job. It was for a couple in their late 70's who own a farm well up in the woods. They are well to do and raise Llamas. 

I looked at quite a few projects and they said they would like me to do the work. "you seem to know what your talking about" the wife said. Then it happened. The husband adds "And your a lot OLDER than the others we have talked to"

Oh well I guess it's all down hill from here!


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

They are looking for someone closer to their age and hope you want to spend some snuggle time with the two of them.

You, him, her, and a Llama.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Bwahahaha.......almost time to sign up for social security, huh Nick ? :laughing:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

WWW.AARP.ORG


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> Saturday I went to look at a job. It was for a couple in their late 70's who own a farm well up in the woods. They are well to do and raise Llamas.
> 
> I looked at quite a few projects and they said they would like me to do the work. "you seem to know what your talking about" the wife said. Then it happened. The husband adds "And your a lot OLDER than the others we have talked to"
> 
> Oh well I guess it's all down hill from here!


 Nick, Nick, Nick, Hate to break the news to you but it probably happens alot more often than you realize, but you don't remember much any more.:w00t: :laughing: BTW have you replaced the battery in your hearing aid lately? Just a reminder.:laughing:


----------

